# best size shot



## madmike (Dec 3, 2007)

I was hoping you guys could share your ideas on whats the best size steel shot for ducks Thanks


----------



## Ducks-til-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2007)

I would say 2 shot is my favorite. Kills the ducks and knocks down the geese.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

#2 Shot definately! Oh, and buy a good quality shotgun shell. In my use, I've found that the cheap Winchester Xpert Hi-Velocity Steel Shotshells aren't as efficient as the best shells I've found...Federal Premium Speed Shok Steel Shotshells.

Federal Premium Speed Shok Waterfowl, 12 Gauge, 3", 1 1/4 oz, 1400 fps, #2 Steel Shot. (blue box)

I shoot a full choke and found that this shell is much much more efficient as to where im shooting.

Winchester Xpert Hi-Velocity Steel Shotshells, 12 Gauge, 3", 1 1/8 pz, 1550 fps, #2 Steel Shot.

I've cut open a Winchester shell and found that the bb's aren't all round, more oval and wierd shaped. Don't get me wrong, the winchester shells work but they wound more birds than anything.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#2s


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

3 shot. Better pattern density and still plenty of killing power past where most people can shoot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I tagged both a Mallard and two Gadwalls yesterday. Mallard was shot at about 35 yards with Winchester XPert #4s... one shot. The two Gadwalls were shot at about 40 yards. The first took one shot, the second took two (yes, I finally connected on some crossing shots) with Kent Fasteel BB's. Normally I'd shoot 2's in Kent out of my gun, so go figure. I think they'll all work, its just up to you to find what size and brand patterns best out of your particular shotgun. Whats the best size in steel? In my opinion, there isn't a best size... steel just flat sucks and if we could all afford it, we'd be shooting TM in #6. :lol: However, you can make do with steel since thats pretty much the given type of shot these days on most folks' budgets.


----------



## tanman (Dec 16, 2007)

#2's 3 inch nothing more


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

2's 3 inch for ducks BB's 3.5 for the honkers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like ones or twos but this year I have done better than ever with Black Cloud number twos. They are deffinetly worth the extra money. Any one else shootin Black Cloud??


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

What choke are you using with the black cloud?


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I shoot #2's at ducks and geese, from 2 3/4" to 3 1/2". I would really like to see how well a 3 1/2" #2 turkey load would do on the geese :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> What choke are you using with the black cloud?


Im using a standard modified and so are all my buddies shootin black cloud. We have killed birds out about 60 yards (on third shots, we dont sky bust) that have fallen dead. I am a believer!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Ducks: 2 3/4" #4's or #3's. #2's are unnecessarily big for ducks IMO. I shoot Winchester Xperts or Kent Fasteel.

Geese: 3.5" #1's. I shoot Kent Fasteel.

You really need to pattern your gun though to see which combination your gun likes. My buddy shoots a Browning Gold identical to the one I just sold and loved #BB's and a mod choke for geese. My gun wouldn't shoot that load worth a crap but it loved the #1's.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i either shoot 3.5 with an IC or 3 with a lm all #2 kent or remingtons


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> What choke are you using with the black cloud?


I shoot a Light modified extended and ported from briley out of a SBE II and love it. This has worked very well with Black Cloud. I patterned it with my tighter factory choke tubes (M,IM,F) and notice better patterns with the more open ones even with the IC. I just dont like the pattern the IC was giving when switching to regular steel between the black cloud shots.

http://www.briley.com/index.asp?PageAct ... &ProdID=37
My choke looks like the one on the right with the camo paint like the one on the left.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

3 shot - IMO


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

For what its worth, I went back to #2s from shooting BB shot before and I shot six ducks out of eight shots.... much better than I'd been shooting with the BB. Yes, I did lose one duck, but thats because my dog was fetching the first duck and I didn't mark the second well enough so although we shut down and looked all over for quite a while, we never did find it. I know I killed it though... big drake Mallard and as soon as I shot he flipped over and folded. An old friend of mine shoots fours but I just remember having a few more cripples with that for some reason...... #2 is my confidence shot size and that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i mostly use 4 and 2 as my second shot back up and have killed a lot of ducks this year. my brother went out and bought a 6 shot, i did not know they made that small of a steel shot, and he was able to knock em down as well. i guess it all depends on how good of a shot you are, what choke you have and how your specific gun patterns each shot.


----------

